
Self driving car project to spin out of Alphabet - MichaelMoser123
http://www.recode.net/2016/12/7/13875208/google-x-self-driving-spinout-alphabet
======
MichaelMoser123
Does this imply that they are preparing for a general release? What is known
about the status of the project?

~~~
ocdtrekkie
It implies it yes. Which is the point. Google Self-Driving Cars are not
practical and will not work in consumer hands. The entire system is based on a
dead-end solution that cannot scale to nationwide use, much less global. They
are not even on the same level as a Tesla or Comma.ai technology. Roads need
to be excessively and precisely imaged with incredibly more detailed mapping
technology that Google Maps/Street View normally uses before they can work,
and any time anything changes on that road it needs to be re-done.

Google Self-Driving Cars are a really well-designed marketing scam. And
"implying" they are making progress by reorganizing the company is the best
way they know to keep themselves in the news.

~~~
MichaelMoser123
but some people will be able to make money out of the buzz...

